# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  الساكت.. لا تعيينات في وزارة الداخلية خارج جدول التشكيلات

## ادارة المنتدى

اكد رئيس ديوان الخدمة المدنية مازن الساكت انه ليس هناك أي تعيينات في وزارة الداخلية خارج جدول التشكيلات.واوضح الى وكالة الانباء الاردنية (بترا) اليوم الخميس ان تعميم رئيس الوزراء بتأكيد منع التعيينات خارج جدول التشكيلات لم يستثن ِ أي دائرة او وزارة بما في ذلك وزارتا التربية والتعليم و الصحة، مضيفا انه سبق ان صحح الديوان ما نشر في حينه ان لا استثناءات للتعيينات في الوزارات .وبين الساكت ان وزارة الداخلية حصلت على قرار من مجلس الوزراء وفق اسس وقواعد التعيين لملء شواغرها في جدول تشكيلات عام 2008، وما تبقى من جدول تشكيلات عام 2007 ، مشيرا الى عدم صحة ان هذا التعيين ياتي خارج جدول التشكيلات لعام 2010.بترا

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

